
Anticapitalism and the Cypherpunk Movement - subverter
https://www.subverter.co/2017/01/12/anticapitalism-and-the-cypherpunk-movement/
======
tokenizer
also, cryptocurrency is inherently anarcho capitalist. anti state but free
market oriented.

many individualist hackers settle on some sort of libertarian liberalism.

that said, "collectives" or "movements" almost always tend to fight against
group think and strong leaders who tend to appeal to those who would rather
feel good than do good.

